# F1 UK Import Babies!!



## Stina

So my imported does have given me a couple gorgeous litters!  The 2 does I have here have both given 8 bubs each, and the doe that casey had that is now with Elena until we can get together and exchange my doe and her litter for casey's buck has given birth to 13 bubs! Some have been fostered off so all the bubs have the best chance possible at thriving 

At any rate....here's pics of the bubs I've kept on my UK moms 

Red/Agouti

f1 Red Litter by CSBeck, on Flickr

f1 Red Litter by CSBeck, on Flickr

f1 Red Litter by CSBeck, on Flickr

f1 Red Litter by CSBeck, on Flickr

f1 Red Litter by CSBeck, on Flickr

f1 Red Litter by CSBeck, on Flickr

Aby bubs!

F1 Abyssinian Babies by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 Abyssinian Babies by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 Abyssinian Babies by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 Abyssinian Babies by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 Abyssinian Babies by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 Abyssinian Babies by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 Abyssinian Babies by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Oh, how sweet!!!


----------



## candycorn

MAD MAD MAD jealous! It really makes me heartbroken that my red momma ate hers. *sob*
Yours are absolutely lovely! Congrats! I know you must be super tickled!


----------



## sys15

the reds and golden agouti are beautiful. i'm also very jealous. my own uk females seem to be having a harder time adjusting. they show no evidence of reproductive activity.


----------



## Shadowrunner

My blacks and tans also seem lazy, but this is great news xD

They are just darling. And I have a soft spot for blues so you know I think the absies arte downright adorable <3


----------



## LUX

OMG they look fantastisc :love1 :love1 :love1


----------



## Jack Garcia

They're all very pretty! I keep looking at the black eyes on the reds. I don't usually see that (since mine are b/b). I like it.

For those who have imported but whose mice haven't bred -- do you happen to know if the females were placed under X-rays while being shipped? X-rays can do reproductive harm to pregnant animals (or people), and on animals as small as mice sometimes it can actually leave breeding-age females infertile. That's why when people have X-rays they make you wear a lead apron and ask if you're pregnant.

In the early 2000s, some fanciers out West imported mice and only two or three of the females ever bred, because they had been placed under an X-ray machine for too long. A cat or dog (or even a guinea pig) would be fine with the same amount of radiation that could leave a mouse infertile, but airport staff obviously don't know this. I hope that's not what happened and yours start having babies soon!

I've actually made large red and yellow stickers that say "NO X-RAYS" in English, French, and German to use when shipping, just in case. If anybody does imports in the future and wants to use them, I probably have the template lying around somewhere...


----------



## SarahY

Congratulations, they look really chunky and healthy


----------



## Stina

Jack, its highly unlikely that's the issue...since all 3 of my does have now had litters...and they were in the same box as all the rest!

I'm super excited for these guys!  They are a little thinner than I'd like to see (really none of them are chunky...they look chubbier in the pics than they do to me in real life)...but considering the stress the mother's have been through, the fact that they were on baytril for a week right after arriving, have been treated for a possible mite infection, and that they are first time mothers, i'm not surprised, but they seem well regardless and the girls are being good moms


----------



## sys15

stina,
i'm trying to think when the shipment arrived in baltimore. it was around the 15th? so your litters were likely fathered prior to shipment?

regardless, my animals experienced a separate flight none of the other mice did. i can say that my males have not evidenced any reproductive problems - i have a number of american females that look to be coming pregnant after exposure to the uk males.


----------



## Jack Garcia

On the shipment 10 years ago 2 or 3 does were fine, too, and all of the bucks were. Radiation can hit unevenly in the box, or unevenly on an animal. I mention it because that seems like it may be the pattern. I think you're right that it's unlikely, but still within the realm of possibilities. Hopefully they weren't X-rayed, and the point is moot!


----------



## Stina

the reds were fathered beforehand, the aby's couldn't have been


----------



## Jack Garcia

So Casey bred your mouse?


----------



## Stina

the aby bucks were placed with the does at the airport upon pickup, so they were bred in transit most likely...though I know casey had her with the buck she kept until she was given to elena.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Ah, well I'm glad Elena is taking care of them!


----------



## Stina

So am I!


----------



## Laigaie

Oh, goodness! They're absolutely lovely! Given the timetable, (26 days post-arrival!) I'd guess the red was already pregnant, but the abys weren't. That's consistent, to my understanding, with what the breeders told us. The reds were put into trios before shipment for I think 7-10 days.

Sys15: I can't vouch for Dallas, but I can tell you the mice were hand-searched in XNA, rather than be X-rayed.

My black and chocolate doe have been growing out instead of getting pregnant, so tomorrow will be time to swap them for the cham does.


----------



## Frizzle

I think I'm most excited about the Abby mice, I think that variety is quite amazing and it's sooooo cool that its over here now.


----------



## Stina

Aby has actually been here before...this isn't the first time its been brought over, but it wasn't successfully spread around previously and the variety was lost. I don't intend to let that happen again!


----------



## Jack Garcia

Actually, all of the varieties recently imported have been in the US for some time, including red (which was first brought over in the 1990s from what I remember), rumpwhite, and black. Nobody has ever had a monopoly on those three, they've just been traded, sold, and adopted out very selectively because there are some really untrustworthy people out there.

So far as I know, the only variety which has ever been owned by only one person was actually rosette...


----------



## Stina

No, aby has been owned by more than one person.

So far as I'm aware, rumpwhite was also lost in the US. There are certainly some very untrustworthy people out there...but it doesn't do anyone any good to keep an imported variety so limited that it dies out....


----------



## Jack Garcia

Ah, who else owned rosette (you can PM me if you want)? I'm curious now...

Red has never been owned by a lot of people, but it's always been thinly spread out, from Maryland to Kentucky to Florida. I knew a woman in the 1990s who got fawn from Florida when they were first imported. Rumpwhite was in California, Florida, and New York that I know of, but it was mixed with other white spotting genes in both NY and FL, so if it still exists there would be no real way to tell...


----------



## candycorn

Jack Garcia said:


> but it was mixed with other white spotting genes in both NY and FL


That is truly a shame. Why in the world would anyone mix rumpwhite into other spotting genes? That makes zero sense.


----------



## Jack Garcia

For BEWs, I assume...I don't know for sure, though. It would be an easy way to get rid of vestiges of color on the back end of an otherwise white mouse...


----------



## Laigaie

Nobody said these were the only of anything except Aby and rumpwhite. If you know of anyone who's definitely got either of those, by all means let us know! The reason for importing the rest was simply to increase overall quality, since existing high-quality mice weren't getting around. When a very select few have high-quality mice, nobody else can compete. But there's no need to start that argument again, unless folks feel the need to toot horns.  Right?


----------



## Jack Garcia

I'll PM you.


----------



## Stina

Aby was given to a couple people, but I think only one person was actually breeding them (not that the other people couldn't breed them, they just didn't).


----------



## sys15

Laigaie said:


> Sys15: I can't vouch for Dallas, but I can tell you the mice were hand-searched in XNA, rather than be X-rayed.


thanks, laigaie, that is reassuring. they are likely just having a hard time acclimating. time should tell.


----------



## Shadowrunner

Mouse ovaries do not run on human excitement I guess, but one can hope xD

I can't get over how clear the pictures you take are.
The texture on them is amazing.


----------



## Stina

Thank you!


----------



## Cait

sys15 said:


> the reds and golden agouti are beautiful. i'm also very jealous. my own uk females seem to be having a harder time adjusting. they show no evidence of reproductive activity.


The splashed mice from me were not with a buck before the shipment. I've never had any trouble with the splashed getting pregnant or raising litters so I'm sure they'll oblige soon


----------



## MojoMouse

The babies are so lovely and healthy looking. You must be thrilled.  I'm intrigued by the abyssinians - you can see the differences in the direction of the matt of their coats where the swirly bits will happen. I've never seen this variety. They're going to be beautiful!


----------



## Au Naturel

Soooooo jealous of the red and aby babies


----------



## Stina

The reds I have fostered to my soft furs starting opening yes yesterday (i'm sure the ones with mom did too...but but every time I went to look at their cage they were nursing....so I decided to leave them be...lol!


----------



## BlackCat99

Congrats on the gorgeous bubs! I really wish I had gotten some UK mice now >.< lol


----------



## Stina

Reds all have open eyes!  The abys are looking great too!


----------



## Stina

Updates!!

I finally have my aby doe (along with her litter) that Rhasputin had taken from the shipment! I got a few pics of them last night! Didn't take anyone out of the cage (and didn't get pics of the rest of the litter under their foster mom) though as I didn't want to stress anyone out too much after the big move!


F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

Here's a couple of the aby litter that was born here 

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

and the red litter.....these guys are in FULL popcorn mode....I can't pick any of them up as they go flying! I could barely get any pics of them b/c they are so skittish!

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr

F1 UK Bubs! by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## thewesterngate

I can't tell you how much I need a pair of aby mice in my life.  Gorgeous babies! Everyone is SO shiny.


----------



## Shadowrunner

a pair? xD heck, a buck would be more useful I think.

the darker tan baby and the agouti are darling <3


----------



## Frizzle

I think Abby mice are my new favorite variety. :hide1


----------



## KTyne

WOW! Those Reds are absolutely stunning, I think my jaw just dropped, lol. I want one, or two, or five... <_<


----------



## Bella

I am so jealous! I don't think my doe managed to get pregnant, so I am very sad. Of course, I will put her in with a buck soon, but I really wanted a litter from a UK buck.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak

Really jealous right now! they are adorable xx


----------



## Tikmio

:kewl


----------



## Ankali

Those Abys are incredible! Lucky you!


----------

